# NC-Beaut. Flat Coat in Danger!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kennel 25- FLAT COAT RETRIEVER?* [8 Attachments]
RANDLEMAN, NORTH CAROLINA

Jake is urgent-I'm praying someone on this forum is looking to adopt or rescue Jake!!!

*Contact for Jake: is Please if you can help to get Jake out of our shelter, email me or you can call me at 336-707-7301. Marsha Rogers

* 
*"Jake" 
SAVE THIS ONE!!!!!!PLEASE CROSSPOST AT LEAST FOR THIS HANDSOME FLAT COATED RETRIEVER…
*



*Please if you can help to get Jake out of our shelter, email me or you can call me at 336-707-7301.

Marsha Rogers [email protected]* 


Please if you can help to get Jake out of our shelter, email me or you can call me at 336-707-7301.

Marsha Rogers

This retriever is gorgeous, glossy jet black wavy hair and lots of happy wiggles and kisses. Jake seems very young and has some big feet so perhaps may be still growing.

He is about 60 or 70 pounds now, maybe a golden and black lab mix, maybe a flat-coat, but definitely sweet and happy to have some attention. For more information contact shelter manager Leigh Casaus at 336-683-8232.

*Note from Karen: I emld. Jackie Capes of FCR Rescue about Jake but she doesn't have an FCR person close enough to go and look at Jake. *


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!! He looks alot like "Ranger's" Ranger. I certainly hope he finds a home quickly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laurie*

Laurie

I only hope he gets out of the shelter alive. Praying for a rescue to step up or an adopter!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying for this guy!*

Praying for Jake.

FCR rescue doesn't have anyone close enough to go look at Jake, so Marsha from shelter is trying to get him 45 miles closer to a rep from FCR Rescue so they can look at him. I'm not real hopeful that this will come to pass.
He sure is beautiful.

*Does anyone know if any of the NC golden rescues might consider a Flat Coat?*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

I just emld. the Golden Ret. Rescues in NC and one in SC, to see if they would consider taking Jake! Someone has offered a $100 donation for Jake and because Jackie Capes of FCR Rescue has no rep available close enough to go assess Jake, I had to TRY SOMETHING ELSE!

Jake is TOO SPECIAL and Sweet to die!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen, I'm anxious for poor Jake. Keeping fingers and paws crossed over here that someone gets him out today.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

What about trying Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue in West Virginia? I don't know if they would take a dog from North Carolina, but they seem to take mixes sometimes.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am within an hour of Randleman, i can help with any transport needs! Want to see this guy get out!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I sent an email to TGRR in Greensboro, and offered to transport if needed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Thank you so much and I hope that rescue says they will take him.

If you can help with transport you might want to CALL email Marsha Rogers 
(shelter)mailto:[email protected] HER PHONE IS: 336-707-7301.

Marsha is trying to get Jake to meet someone from FCR Rescue that will ASSESS HIM, an hour away and maybe she could use your help if you can. I know FCR Rescue will only take Jake if he is a purebred Flat Coat.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I did speak with Marsha, and then emailed all my contact info. This poor boy is unneutered, and being housed next to a female in heat:no:! This poor boy needs out. I also called TGRR, and am waiting for a return call. Their email inbox is full (not a good sign).:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Glad you talked to Marsha.
Gosh, I hope the TGRR rescue can do something.
Don't know if FCR will take him-praying though.
Maybe TGRR has a foster?

Is this the email you used? [email protected]


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I used [email protected], I'll email that address too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Done:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!

I hope with you working so hard for Jake we can find someone to save him!

He does look like RANGER on here!!

Thank you for caring about him!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wish we could save them all, we should all do what we can!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Yes, wish we could save them all, but when you help to save just one it is the most wonderful feeling in the world and you are the world to that dog!!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Is there any news on Jake? If I didn't live so far away and already have a full house, there is something in that face that is calling me.... I hope that he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zeppgold*

ZeppGold

I have to email Marsha Rogers at shelter to see if she has someone to take Jake to meet with an FCR Rep about an hour from shelter.

I emld. Golden Rescues too, but I haven't heard from them and I don't think they would take him.

Praying that he gets to safety.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. Marsha rogers for update*

I emld. Marsha Rogers for any update on Jake-I asked if FCR Rescue or any of the Golden Ret. Rescues had replied anymore on Jake and here is her reply.
Everyone please pray very hard for Jake and cross all paws for today:

*No more from the rescues, but other good news..a man from Mr. Airy NC got the email that went out about Jake and he is supposed to come look at him today to see if he wants to adopt him! I'll keep you updated.
Marsha*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update Karen. I hope Jake gets out of there today.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just got off the phone with TGRR, and although they only take Goldens, they have room right now, and may be able to take him. I have left a message with Marsha, and will speak with TGRR again tonight...hopefully someone can make this happen!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll be praying that he either gets rescued or finds a forever home today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

That is wonderful they may be able to take Jake and I am glad you left a msg. with Marsha-Did you call Her?

If the man that is coming from Mt. Airy, NC, today doesn't adopt Jake, we need a back-up plan for him. I've seen it happen too many times someone is supposed to come and adopt and they never do.

All Paws Crossed!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just received a call back saying, Jake had been promised to someone driving up today...thay've had a ton of interest in him...hopefully today will be Jakes lucky day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Was that Marsha that called back and said Jake was promised to someone?
Did she say if it was a man from Mt. Airy, NC, that was coming to see if he wanted to adopt him.
I told Marsha to email me if Jakes gets adopted or not, so we will wait and see and won't burn our bridges with TGRR until we know for SURE.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

No, it was actually a volunteer named Pam who called back, I just spoke with her. When she left for the day, no one had come in to look at him yet. I called my contact at TGRR, and let him know where we are.....told him I'd let him know ASAP if there is still a need.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh he does look my guy...those pics just broke my heart. Hope he gets a loving home!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Any news?? He sure is a beauty!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

No more news yet. I emld. Marsha Rogers to see if he got adopted.
GoldenMum: I'm glad you called TGRR to put them on notice.

Oh, he has to get out!!

Here is where Jake is Randolph County Animal Shelter, in Randleman, NC
http://www.rcaspets.org/page1/page1.html


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed for this beautiful boy!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I just sent her an email asking if there would be any way that he could be flown to Oregon to join my family. I know it's a long shot but we will see.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This board has transported dogs from Florida to California and from Florida to Canada. Maybe a volunteer transport can be arranged.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That would also be an option. I just recieved an email and he may have been adopted today. She will keep me posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JLC's mom*

Who sent you the email he might have been adopted?

If he isn't that would be wonderful if he could go to you.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Karen - it was Marsha Brogdon,


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

*Kathy*

Thanks!! I emld Marsha last night to let us know IF Jake got adopted or not.

*GoldenMum:* Do you think that the Golden Rescue will still take him if he was not adopted?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, I do think they may, the gentlman I spoke with was very nice about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

What is name of the rescue and what city, state are they in?

If Jake didn't get adopted, I'm praying they will take him.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Do we have any updates on Jake? Is he safe?


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I haven't heard anything, has anyone else?????????


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just got home from moving my son out of his dorm room, and found a message from Marsha on my phone. As of 10:30 this morning, the man from yesterday never showed up. She is now waiting for a woman from Charlotte, who want him. An adoption would be best, as rescue is only temporary. She said she would update me. When I last spoke with TGRR, I said I would only be back in touch if the adoption fell through...so we wait....why is waiting so hard?

Karen-The rescue is Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, located in Greensboro, NC


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

See, I work from a different part of my brain. I think rescue would be much better. At least the adopters are screened and the dog fully vetted before they are adopted out. Most NC shelters don't even spay/neuter, much less give vaccinations. That means that any dog/cat adopted has a very high probability of reproducing....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Didn't mean my opinion, Marshas opinion!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> Didn't mean my opinion, Marshas opinion!


Ahhh. Yes, I have run into that before, too. I honestly think that they think rescues come in, take the dogs and stick them into another kennel. I also am not sure some of the shelters see the correlation to spay/neuter and the pet over-population.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Agreed, my youngest two were rescues...I appreciated the fact they were quarinteened for two weeks before I could get them, and I had no problem signing a neuter contract....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No Updates*

No updates on Jake and I'm beginning to worry big time.

I am going to email Marsha Rogers, again.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Is this dog in trouble if something doesn't happen soon? The shelter will let rescue have an opportunity, right?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

When I spoke with Marsha last, it sounded like all of the sudden there had been a lot of interest in him. I'm sure Marsha will contact me to try and get the rescue involved if all else fails, she would much rather adopt him out, than send him to rescue....she feels that is the better option. I just don't want to string the rescue along, as we may need them again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

I am hoping since Marsha knows some are working on Jake he will have a little while, but if everything falls through, we know what would happen.
When I got the email about him it siad he was VERY URGENT.
Waiting to hear from Marsha.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you god!*

WONDERFUL NEWS!
THANK YOU TO GOD and everyone on here who worked so hard for Jake!

*Yeah!!!! The man drove 1 hour today to meet Jake and it was love at first sight! Jake now has a home!
Thank You!!!!!
Marsha Rogers*


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Jake has gone to his forever home...the first gentleman showed up this afternoon, and they hit it off. So happily ever after for Jake!


----------



## goldielocks (Nov 15, 2009)

That is wonderful!...I was already thinking tomorrow I might be taking a 4 hr car ride to get this dog!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeahhhhhhhhh for Jake!!!! So happy he found his new forever home!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so glad for Jake. Fingers crossed that all goes well for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marsha*

I told Marsha to let us know if it doesn't work out with his adopter to let us know and she said there were about 50 people interested in Jake!

Great work, Ladies!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That's great that he found a forever home!


----------

